# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  A few questions about visiting Russia

## M.Vonok

I have received my multi-entry tourist visa and am excited about visiting Russia. I have read that I am required to obtain a migration card upon arrival in Russia, also that I must register my visa with the hotel I am staying at. As far as documents are concerned for the migration card and visa registration; will I need any other documents other then my passport i.e. proof of health insurance etc...? Upon exiting Russia what other documents must I provide to officials other then my passport? Are there any "gotchas" that I should be aware of while in Russia? I have read that entry into Russia can quickly become a bureaucratic nightmare, I would obviously like to avoid that and make my trip as enjoyable as possible.

----------


## Marks

If you want to avoid problems, you better check out the grounds for the ban on entry to Russia once again. You're probably okay, but just to be on the safe side...
And good luck with the documents, I hope that the bureaucracy will overpass you this time.

----------

